
Show HN: Open source music player in beta - ironislands
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sdsmdg.harjot.MusicDNA
======
libeclipse
I'm slightly concerned at the permissions it requires. A music player should
not ask for the power to make phone calls, and then refuse to work when it's
denied.

~~~
bcook
AFAIK, apps need this permission so that they can mute/stop when there is an
incoming call.

~~~
halflings
No permission seems to be required to listen on a call being done:

[https://developer.android.com/reference/android/telephony/Ph...](https://developer.android.com/reference/android/telephony/PhoneStateListener.html#onCallStateChanged)

There's one permission (READ_PHONE_STATE) required for some other methods, but
it is different from the permission to initiate a a phone call.

~~~
bcook
READ_PHONE_STATE is precisely what the app in question uses.

[https://github.com/harjot-
oberai/MusicStreamer/blob/master/a...](https://github.com/harjot-
oberai/MusicStreamer/blob/master/app/src/main/AndroidManifest.xml)

------
sreejithr
To be honest, I don't see the appeal here. 99% of the time, my phone is
playing music in my pocket. If the visualizations were trippy, I'd use it when
smoking a J. But the visualizations look pretty static. Maybe I'm not seeing
what others are seeing. Just my 2 cents.

------
tsm
Tangential: Is there a non-Google way of getting similar functionality to what
Google Music used to be? It's hugely appealing to have my own copy of
everything I listen to synced seamlessly across devices. Google Music is
getting it done, but there are a few warts: a) It keeps pushing its
marketplace, subscription service, and "radio" feature. I'm interested in none
of them. b) There's no (sane) way to make a track from my library be played
from my alarm clock. c) It limits how many times I can download a particular
track. That I own. Yes, I have my own copy elsewhere, but the point of Google
Music is supposed to be saving me the headache of keeping things in sync.

~~~
zapt02
You can set up a Subsonic server, there are multiple apps like DSub and the
official Subsonic app which are very polished.

[http://www.subsonic.org/pages/index.jsp](http://www.subsonic.org/pages/index.jsp)
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=github.daneren...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=github.daneren2005.dsub&hl=en)

~~~
grawlinson
Libresonic[0] is my go-to when someone asks for Subsonic functionality.

It's a libre fork of Subsonic that removes the licensing code.

[0]:[https://github.com/Libresonic/libresonic](https://github.com/Libresonic/libresonic)

------
weego
It doesn't appear to be under your github account so where should we file
issues?

~~~
captn3m0
Found in the play store description: [https://github.com/harjot-
oberai/MusicStreamer](https://github.com/harjot-oberai/MusicStreamer)

------
sirzarmo
I do hope it will be uploaded to F-droid.

------
stedaniels
I pessimistically always think these kind of things are spearfishing attempts!

~~~
tonmoy
well, you could clone the repo, and build it yourself to lessen the chances of
such attempts.

------
abejfehr
I noticed that the icon in the status bar was a music note. But because the
app is called Music DNA, you should make the top bar twisted like a strand of
DNA is!

------
aryamaan
Genuine question: what's the need of music players these days? I mean, all the
songs are locked in music streaming app (apple music, spotify)- where do you
download your songs from?

~~~
kowdermeister
On SoundCloud you can find tons of mixes. I don't have a data plan so I prefer
to listen to podcasts offline.

~~~
jetti
>I don't have a data plan so I prefer to listen to podcasts offline.

I do have a data plan and prefer to listen to podcasts offline. The amount of
data podcasts can take up is crazy

------
d4rth_s1d10us
I must say this is a very nice attempt for a music player !

------
fiatjaf
That's a pretty tough thing to ask.

